

Applications Now Open for Canada’s Startup-Visa Program - mickeyben
http://startupvisa.ca/2013/04/01/applications-now-open-for-canadas-startup-visa-program/

======
lightup88
At a high-level, I love the idea of lowering visa barriers. However, a
designated list of approved investors sounds like the stuff of nightmares.

